# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Making it Easy

## Dave Johnson

I've been a member here for two days and so, in the true South African spirit, I know everything already. And what I know is that I find it quite difficult to identify other members here that may be of benefit to my business, or where I may be of benefit to theirs.

Being challenged in the wonders of web page design and operation I cannot offer any technical solutions, but how about some kind of list or filtering or keyword or industry sections or something with a name that is beyond me.

I know that there could be threads started for each section but I quite like the melting pot of all the industries together. Although I may not always understand the subject, the basic business difficulties are common to us all - Where is my next customer coming from and how can I get away with charging him less than the opposition yet giving him twice as good a service?

And so it's not separation I'm looking for, especially not in the forums, but a "little something on the side"  :Whistling:

----------


## Dave A

What a great idea! Something like a searchable tag system for member profiles would do the trick quite nicely. I'll scratch around and see if something can be done. It will be members only content though because member profile information isn't open content.

At the moment we've got a public directory where full members can add their listing. Rather than the classic directory structure, I've gone the tag route with that for something different. Take-up has been pretty low, though  :Whistling: 

In the meantime, there is also a field in your member profile for your industry/profession. Just go to your User CP and Edit your Details.

----------


## Dave Johnson

Hi Dave, that directory looks good and I'll add my company when I'm full, and yes what you describe would be perfect.

----------


## Dave A

Grim news on the searchable member profile tags idea - there is nothing out there, but there is good support for the idea of developing one. It will need to be a full fledged sub-system, so I'm afraid this is going to take a little time to get done.

It's just such a great idea! I wish it had come up during the Beta development. Oh well. We'll get there.

----------


## Chatmaster

Your idea is a great one, allowing us to network within the community can only be a good. I think this is absolutely worthwhile! Can't wait to see what you come up with Dave  :Big Grin:

----------

